# Besoin d'aide : Triple boot + Virtualisation



## winnielepunk (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Étant étudiant dans le multimédia, j'ai besoin d'avoir Linux. 

Jusqu'à il y a 2 semaine j'avais une machine virtuelle avec Ubuntu 10.04 installé dessus. Mais mes études m'oblige a faire tourné OpenGL 3 sur Linux. 

Ni une, Ni deux, je me suis fait un petit Tripleboot : Snow lepoard / Windows 7 / Ubuntu 10.04 
Mais mon problème c'est que je veux aussi pouvoir accéder à mes partitions sans avoir forcement à redémarrer (sauf pour compiler de l'openGL 3). 
J'ai réussi à accéder à ma partition Windows 7 grâce à VMWare Fusion 3 mais pour Linux (3eme partition) je n'y arrive pas.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi et pourrait m'aider ?? Je désespère...


----------



## winnielepunk (12 Octobre 2010)

UP ! Je suis étoné que personne n'est rencontré ce problème tout de même...


----------



## edd72 (12 Octobre 2010)

Ben en fait, on comprend rien.

Parles-tu de triple boot (3 OS différents que tu lances en redémarrant ta machine) ou bien de virtualisation (2 OS lancés sur un OS hôte)?

Dans le second cas c'est très simple (tu peux partager ce que tu veux comme répertoire entre ton OS hôte (OSX) et tes OS clients (Windows, Linux...)).
Dans le premier cas, j'imagine que ta partition OSX est en HFS+ (ça c'est sûr), que ton Windows est en NTFS et que ton Linux est en Ext4 (c'est bien ça?). 
Si ton XP était en FAT32, ça permettrait à tous d'écrire dans sa partition. Tu pourrais aussi faire un partition supplémentaire en FAT32.
Sinon OSX peut écrire en NTFS avec Paragon NTFS, Linux peut aussi écrire en NTFS en recompilant ton noyau avec le driver.
Explore2FS (sous Windows) permettait d'écrire sur du filesystem Linux (Ext2 à l'époque, je ne sais si ça fonctionne toujours avec du Ext4)...
Bref, il y a plein de façon d'aborder les choses... Les données qui doivent être accessibles sous les 3 OS, tu voudrais (idéalement hein) qu'elle soit dans le système de fichiers de quel OS?


----------



## winnielepunk (13 Octobre 2010)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.
Je suis en triple boot MacOSX (HSF+) / Windows 7 (NTFS) / Ubuntu (Ext3+swap) + une partition Fat32 pour le partage de fichiers.
De plus depuis ma partition OSX je peux accéder, par l'intermédiaire de VMWare Fusion 3, à ma partition Windows sans avoir à redémarrer. Ce que je voudrais, c'est accéder à ma partition Linux depuis OSX grâce à un logiciel de virtualisation (Parallels, VMWare ou même VirtualBox).

Après de nombreuses recherche je suis tombé sur un site qui explique comment faire mais je n'arrive a rien avec... (http://fearandloath.us/vmware-fusion-bootcamp-partition.html).

Si quelqu'un a réussi je suis preneur !!


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2010)

Donc quand tu veux accéder à un fichier, tu lances VMware Fusion et boote ton Windows (pas très rapide), tu sais que Mac OS X lit les fichiers de ta partition Windows? (et avec NTFS-3G -gratuit celui-là-, il écrit même).

Donc en résumé ce que tu veux, c'est lancer ton Linux (qui provient d'un triple partionnement) sous VMware. C'était pas clair quand même.

La technique du lien que tu indiques semble tenir la route (créer une VM à blanc du type d'OS souhaité et modifier pour faire pointer vers la partition réelle) mais je n'ai pas de quoi tester, a quel endroit rencontres-tu un problème?


----------



## winnielepunk (13 Octobre 2010)

Désolé si je n'arrive pas à être très clair.
Si je veux accéder à mes partitions depuis VMWare, c'est surtout pour les solutions logiciels propre à chaques OS, sans forcement redémarrer ma machine.

Avec la solution proposer sur le site, je fait la modification et ensuite quand j'essaye de démarrer la VM, un message me dit :
PXE-E53 : No boot filename receive
PXE-M0F : existing intel PXE ROM
Operating system not found


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2010)

Ta partition en question est la partition 3 (cas de l'exemple de ton lien mais faut adapter en fonction de ton cas à toi)?
Ce qui me dérange un peu c'est que ce tuto date de 2007, donc pour VMware 1 (?) et je ne suis pas certainque le format des VM n'ai pas changé...

Une idée:
http://playcontrol.net/ewing/jibberjabber/create_a_triple-boot_macwin.html


----------



## winnielepunk (13 Octobre 2010)

Perso je met la partition 4 car ma partition c'est la hd04 (d'apres Gparted la partition 1 c'est l'EFI).
Le contenu du fichier de la machine virtuel semble être le même mais la date du tuto me laisse septique aussi, mais je n'ai rien de mieux actuellement...


----------



## winnielepunk (13 Octobre 2010)

Je vais essayer de suivre ce qui est marqué sur l'article de ton lien.
Merci !!


----------

